# Woven Tags: Relabeling Issue



## Beacon9 (Jan 23, 2007)

I have woven labels made and they look awesome but now I am facing the major issue of relabeling. I took some advice from the forum and tried a cleaners and she did a not so good job.

She sewed in the tags with all the same color mismatching the color of the shirts and sewed the shirts utilizing one stitch showing the thread & mismatch color of thread on the back. Nightmare.

Do any of your guys know of any relabeling service in Chicago that would be great? I tried this one company in Wisconsin and they didn't reply back very familiar to t-shirt manufacturers. Any help thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Where do you buy your shirts? There are some suppliers (TSC for one) who will sew in your labels on shirts you order from them.


----------



## Beacon9 (Jan 23, 2007)

splathead said:


> Where do you buy your shirts? There are some suppliers (TSC for one) who will sew in your labels on shirts you order from them.


Definitaly you just reminded me of them. Hanes 5250 T-shirts and Hanes 5180 is the ones I wanted to order but they don't carry the Hanes brand.

The only they have is the Gildan 2000 in which I will take into consideration. Do they supply any better line or brand between 5.5 to 6.2 oz t-shirts?

Do you know what there minimums are? I had a account for a while but they didn't have a method to click to order relabel.

Thanks,
-
Beacon9


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Beacon9 said:


> Definitaly you just reminded me of them. Hanes 5250 T-shirts and Hanes 5180 is the ones I wanted to order but they don't carry the Hanes brand.
> 
> The only they have is the Gildan 2000 in which I will take into consideration. Do they supply any better line or brand between 5.5 to 6.2 oz t-shirts?
> 
> ...


You just have to contact them directly to order the relabeling. It's not something that can be done with a click 

They don't have any minimums.

The Jerzees 18z is a nice 6.1 ounce, ringspun cotton t-shirt that TSC carries. I think they have several others in the 5.5-6 ounce range that are good


----------



## Beacon9 (Jan 23, 2007)

Rodney said:


> You just have to contact them directly to order the relabeling. It's not something that can be done with a click
> 
> They don't have any minimums.
> 
> The Jerzees 18z is a nice 6.1 ounce, ringspun cotton t-shirt that TSC carries. I think they have several others in the 5.5-6 ounce range that are good


Thanks, Rodney. The issue is I already have the shirts screen printed and just need for them to be relabeled.
That's why I asked about the minimums.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Beacon9 said:


> Thanks, Rodney. The issue is I already have the shirts screen printed and just need for them to be relabeled.
> That's why I asked about the minimums.


I think they will only relabel blank t-shirts that they sell to you.

I'm not sure of a place that will relabel already printed t-shirts.


----------

